# Hamilton Electra



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just pulled the trigger on this, does anybody know what sort of age it is please


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just found out its a hormilton electra but as it was a fiver its a nice little watch


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure about age. 50,s or earlier maybe. I have a 1938 Hammy in a similar style. A paid a lot more!! Well done. Chris


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

excellent,cheers streety


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I donâ€™t know how you do it but it looks like you done it again. Good buy. Some better pictures would be good. :thumbup:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> just found out its a hormilton electra but as it was a fiver its a nice little watch


When I saw the title to this thread my first thought was 'Hormilton'.

Probably from the same maker as Omeqa and Lorngreene. If it runs then it's good for a fiver. Enjoy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

When I saw this topic, I thought I had written a page about these watches on my website, but as I cannot find it, I guess I never did.....

These are usually very cheaply made watches that were rushed out at the beginning of the 1960s in an attempt to jump on the new fangled Hamilton electric watch bandwagon. The name was deliberately made to look like Hamilton and was designed to fool the American public into thinking they were buying a Hamilton. The word "Electra" was also deliberate as it sounded like "Electric" and suggested it was powered by a battery...but of course it was really just a std. mainspring manual watch. So not fakes in the true sense but designed to fool consumers none the less.

One of my examples:


----------

